# The Tunic



## joytheobscure (May 8, 2005)

I bought a bright blue tunic shirt at Sears Friday.  I like it its got pretty accents a lot like one in nordstroms for $50.  I don't know why I like them.  But I like the fact that I only paid $20 for it.  I like tunics because I'm so long waisted and they make all the other shirts for short waisted people, tunic lenght things seem to fit me normal.   

Do y'all like tunics?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 9, 2005)

Tunics are so cute but I can't pull a tunic off. -_-


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 9, 2005)

i dont think i can pull em off either..i look pregnet! lol


----------



## Onederland (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_i dont think i can pull em off either..i look pregnet! lol_

 
hun, they make everyone look pregnant.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2005)

I bought this really cute tank top that kinda flares at the bottom and when I showed my hubby, he freaked out and thought I was pregnant again.  Kinda ruined it for me, so I guess I can't do the tunic thing either.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (May 26, 2005)

im long waisted also. and the tunics are great for me! i dont wear the ones that flair out.  all the other shirts they make out there are short. they hit me just above the belt line!! which sucks!!


----------



## Janice (May 27, 2005)

There's a GREAT tunic "how to" in this months Allure magazine. It really gave me a different perspective on how to wear Tunics.. now I want one!


----------



## glamella (Jun 2, 2005)

I like tunics. I also like the fact that shirts have gotten a bit longer. I hate when tees & tops are short.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamella* 
_I like tunics. I also like the fact that shirts have gotten a bit longer. I hate when tees & tops are short._

 
Amen to that.  I don't know what it is about all these short shirts, but I'm already short, and when a shirt is too short it makes me look even shorter!  A nicely cut longer shirt makes me look taller (and skinnier, usually!).


----------



## stacey (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
i dont think i can pull em off either..i look pregnet! lol

 
hun, they make everyone look pregnant._

 
I love tunics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They fit my growing pregnant belly GREAT!


----------

